# Security Error



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

*CycleChat Cycling Forum - Error*

Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again.

Go back to the* previous page*

Go to *CycleChat Cycling Forum*

Had the above message a few times this morning. Switching between different areas, or just clicking on a thread.


----------



## alicat (23 Dec 2018)

Go to bed. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2018)

Hes sleep surfing again.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Hes sleep surfing again.


Doesn't explain the message though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't explain the message though.



GCHQ detected your hacking attempt


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't explain the message though.


It happens from time to time, solves itself ime.
Why do you always want to know the why of CC stuff?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

Seems to have been only me getting that message this morning. More to rule out a problem at this end.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

User13710 said:


> It's almost as if someone is watching you, must be a bit creepy.


As said, trying to rule out an error this end. Nowt else.

Who's watching the watchers though!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> As said, trying to rule out an error this end.


I just had the very same message: the system had logged me out while I went to do other stuff.
Happens sometimes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

Slightly different, I was moving/navigating the site at the time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Slightly different, I was moving/navigating the site at the time.



So you stay logged in all the time?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> So you stay logged in all the time?


Whilst on and using the site.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Whilst on and using the site.



So you log out after each visit?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> So you log out after each visit?


How does that affect what happens when I'm on the site?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How does that affect what happens when I'm on the site?



Just trying to work out what you do. So you log out and in each visit. Is it possible you forgot to tick the always stay logged in checkbox?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Just trying to work out what you do. So you log out and in each visit. Is it possible you forgot to tick the always stay logged in checkbox?


No changes in how I use the site, just the message that appeared in the early hours.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> So you log out after each visit?



My desk top logs out after every visit, my phone and tablet don't. If I go on CC on the phone or tablet after a period of inactivity and click on Alerts I get the same message as classic33 gets, but after I've refreshed the page everything works as normal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> No changes in how I use the site, just the message that appeared in the early hours.



So the time between navigating or clicking on links is always less than 20 mins?


----------

